# Mystery Sewer Stoppage



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

you got a free channel locks out of the deal....


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you got a free channel locks out of the deal....














LOL. They went into the dumpster.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Tommy plumber said:


> LOL. They went into the dumpster.


Really? Rinsed off and 2 days in 5-10% vinegar...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

How many people camera'ed the line and didn't see the pliers?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> Really? Rinsed off and 2 days in 5-10% vinegar...


8USD

150 Canadian Dollars

You have a point!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Tango said:


> How many people camera'ed the line and didn't see the pliers?










The lady called the plumbing company to clear the stoppage {3} times. Finally they came out with a camera. They say that they saw an obstruction in the line. I asked the lady if SHE saw it too. She said that she did. As she described it, I asked her, "So it is like a speedbump in the line?" And she answered "yes."

I have used cameras before, and sometimes even with the light in the camera head, it is difficult to see what's going on. With muck, toilet tissue, etc. hung up on the pliers, I can fully understand how the pliers were not seen clearly in a murky environment.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Tango said:


> Really? Rinsed off and 2 days in 5-10% vinegar...











Those pliers were black. My guess would be acid. I know some acids turn steel black.

Yeah, I could have cleaned them up. But, I wasn't interested in doing that.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tommy plumber said:


> Those pliers were black. My guess would be acid. I know some acids turn steel black.
> 
> Yeah, I could have cleaned them up. But, I wasn't interested in doing that.



but its like when you go fishing and catch a big one and have it mounted....thats the trophy of drain cleaning...:vs_laugh:


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


>


You found my pliers.....how they made it there from the bottom of the tank is the real mystery 😝


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

good detective work nice job


----------

